# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Total Overdose

## Big Smoker

*Total Overdose*


*ESRB Rating:* Mature (17+)
*Релиз состоялся:* 28.09.2005
*Релиз в России состоялся:* 21.04.2006
*Жанр:* action
*Разработчик:* Deadline Games
*Издатель в России:* 1С
*Локализатор:* Nival Interactive
*Издатель:* Eidos Interactive
*Похожие игры:* 
_Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas 
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City 
Grand Theft Auto 3 
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne 
Max Payne_ 
*Официальный сайт:* http://www.totaloverdose.com/ 
*Официальный русский сайт:* http://games.1c.ru/total_overdose/


*Системные требования:*
CPU:	AMD Athlon 1200+/Intel Pentium 3 1.2 GHz |	AMD Athlon XP 2000+/Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz
RAM:	256	512
VideoCard:	nVidia GeForce 4 MX/ATI Radeon 7xxx |	nVidia GeForce FX/ATI Radeon 9xxx

_Краткое описание:_*Скрытый текст*Мексика. Страна текилы, горячих женщин и распоясавшихся наркобаронов. Твоего отца подло подставили, и достойный выход из этой неприятной ситуации может быть только один: нужно добыть доказательства невиновности родителя, причем доказательства эти не должны вызывать и тени сомнения у доблестных служителей мексиканского правосудия. Путей решения проблемы тоже не так уж много: доказать что-то можно будет, лишь внедрившись в самое сердце наркокартеля, лишь добравшись до самой его верхушки и вырвав у этой верхушки нужные сведения. Вырвав их силой, с кровью и мясом, конечно. Иначе никак. Потому что здесь - Месика. Страна текилы, горячих женщин и распоясавшихся наркобаронов...

*Особенности игры*
Total Overdose - потрясающе динамичный, жесткий и циничный action в лучших традициях GTA. 
Перестреляв десяток бандитов, ты сможешь выполнять ураганные боевые приемы и потрясающие трюки. 
Освоив более 60 зубодробительных приемов, ты выйдешь победителем из любой схватки. 
Самое убойное оружие ждет тебя: дробовики, штурмовые винтовки, базуки, грабли с кривыми ржавыми зубьями, динамитные шашки и большой сюрприз в чехле из-под гитары. 
Запрыгивай в любую приглянувшуюся тачку и поезжай, сшибая врагов бампером стильного тюнингованного автомобиля, многотонного грузовика или сельскохозяйственного трактора. 
Не пропусти жгучий саундтрек прямиком из Тихуаны: хип-хоп от лучших мексиканских команд Molotov, Delinquent Habits и Control Machete.

*Дополнительная информация:**Скрытый текст**ВИДЕОРОЛИКИ**Скриншоты:*
*Скрытый текст*       
*Рецензии:*
*Скрытый текст**УГ.РУ*
*НИГРОБАНИЯ*

----------

